# صورة جهاز التخدير ماركة Drager موديل Cicero Em



## moro567 (26 أغسطس 2008)

صورة جهاز التخدير ماركة Drager موديل Cicero Em مستني الرد 

http://www.4shared.com/file/60526872/37afb0ae/20080813.html


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس الطبي (26 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
شيء جميل عندي سؤال انا كنت اعمل بشركة دراجر ولم ارى هذا الجهاز من قب هل من الممكن ان تقول لي سنة انتاج هذا الجهاز 
شكرا


----------



## moro567 (27 أغسطس 2008)

مش متأكد بالظبط امتي؟ بس هجيب ال service manual وهرد علي سؤالك علشان المعلومة تكون صحيحة 100%


----------



## المهندس الطبي (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك انا انتظر الجواب وservice manual


----------



## ليدي لين (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك لهذا الموضوع


----------



## اسيره الاحلام (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فتنة الروح (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه الموضوع رائع


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مـــــــــــــــشـــــكــور


----------

